# IMO 5115886 Temeteron



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

This vessel is a small coaster which I am interested in. She was built in Norway 1956. 1958 she came to Sweden. Then she was around in different countries before I found her as Temeteron of Phnom Pehn. I have not been able to see what happened to her in the end. May be she is still alive. After Temeteron, Shipspotting have her as Primadona till 2011 and then Thunder Bay with call signal CPA 883. Can anybody tell me what has happened to her? I would be very thankful for any help. Thank you.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

She has had a very active life that is for certain. Last known flag is Bolivia which I believe is for the Thunder bay. No info available anywhere after 2011 name change. 

Just in case you do not have the full history up to that date:

Built 1956 by Hollen Sogne - Yard No125 as TRYSFJORD.
189 tons - 295 Dwt.

Name Changes:
1958 Fjordskar.
1965 Kirsten.
1968 Godfjord.
1977 Vevosa.
1988 Biotoff.
1992 Hesa.
2003 Temeteron.
2009 Primadona.
2011 Thunder Bay.

Hawkey01


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you very much Hawkey01. Very interesting answer you have given. About the same I can find on Shipspotting. I wonder from which sourse you got info about the Bolivian flag. I have also two different pictures with the name Enna with Greek spelling. I will try to give you the adress to the picture so you can see and give me your opinion about it. I have also a homepage where you will be able to see some pictures of this ship in a few days.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/800201896790640/search/?query=fjordskär


I am waiting for further replay from you. Thank you very much for answering. I understand it is not possible to attach pictures here.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

imar said:


> Thank you very much Hawkey01. Very interesting answer you have given. About the same I can find on Shipspotting. I wonder from which sourse you got info about the Bolivian flag. I have also two different pictures with the name Enna with Greek spelling. I will try to give you the adress to the picture so you can see and give me your opinion about it. I have also a homepage where you will be able to see some pictures of this ship in a few days.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/800201896790640/search/?query=fjordskär
> 
> ...


Imar, you can attach photos.

Cheers Frank


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

We will se if I managed to attach the picture of Enna written with Greek alfabet. You can see it in the stem. I suppose you have other pictures to compare with.


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Evva >


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for your picture JustWin. Do you know where the picture, and when, is taken?


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

imar said:


> Thank you for your picture JustWin. Do you know where the picture, and when, is taken?


 It's not my picture. It is in the Gallery on S/N. (Thumb)


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

It says it was taken at KATAKOLON, that's Greece.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Imar,

I do not believe the photo in the link is the same vessel. She looks too big and her stern section is much larger. 
Interesting about the additional name - could this be her now, as she has had a lot of work with new wheelhouse/accommodation. If so she is having a very long active working life.
My information came from - Miramar and also Shipspotting which mentioned her current flag as Bolivia. The Miramar info stops short of that on Shipspotting which has more name changes. No idea when the name EVVA appeared unless it is since her modifications. Could the photos be of a Carribean location or is it Greece?

Hawkey01


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

I have seen that Temeteron´s stern sektion is much longer but if you look at the picture you can see that her former name was Hesa of Sortland and Hesa was ex Biotoff. I will upload theese three pictures.


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

*Ex Fjordskär*

Temeteron


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

And after Temeteron she became Enna


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Thunder Bay. If you look closely, you can just make out the name. >


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

JustWin said:


> Thunder Bay. If you look closely, you can just make out the name. >



I cant realy read the name but I think the first letter is a T. The length of the word is the same as Temeteron and the second word could be Enna. It is a gues but that could be the answer on our problem. The flag looks like the flag of Netherland but may be there are some Moore small things in the flag that I cannot see. I will look on the flags. Have you been able to read the name? You sound like that. Is it what I just proposed? The picture is new for me. From where is it? May be there are some other information. All the best from me. 


Now I saw that you proposed Thunder Bay, sorry. What about the Bolivian flag? At least I can see a clear T. I will look into it Moore carefully.


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

May be I am mixing things? Did we see Bolivia connected to this ship or not? I may have been mixing things, sorry.


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

It definitely does say Thunder Bay on the vessels bow. I found the image on Marine Traffic Online Services. The photographer is Derek Bible. It does not give the location. >


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

When I was looking for flags I found the Etiopian flag with a dot in the middle. I think it was green. Im not sure if it is yellow in the middle, could be white. Is Etiopia known as a flag state?


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

imar said:


> When I was looking for flags I found the Etiopian flag with a dot in the middle. I think it was green. Im not sure if it is yellow in the middle, could be white. Is Etiopia known as a flag state?


 I looked at that earlier. It looks like Ethiopia is land locked so I deleted the flag. I will put it back on so you can have a look at it. (Thumb)


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

The Ethiopia Flag >


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

This is Bolivia >


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

In my opinion it does not look like


----------

